# Sylvie van der Vaart an Brustkrebs erkrankt



## Tokko (16 Juni 2009)

Sylvie van der Vaart, Model, Moderatorin und Fußballerfrau, ist an Brustkrebs erkrankt. Die Krankheit sei bereits vor einem Monat entdeckt und erfolgreich operiert worden, erklärte das Management der 31 Jahre alten Niederländerin.








Rafael van der Vaart und seine Frau Sylvie können erst einmal aufatmen.
Der Tumor sei in einem frühen Stadium behandelt worden. „Es sind keine Metastasen in ihrem Körper entdeckt worden. Ihr Onkologe hat ihr vollständige Genesung versichert“, schrieb van der Vaarts niederländischer Anwalt. Sylvie ist die Ehefrau des Fußballers Rafael van der Vaart (Real Madrid), der von 2005 bis 2008 für den Hamburger SV in der Bundesliga spielte.

Nach der erfolgreichen Operation erholt sich das Model laut Management mit Mann und Sohn im Urlaub. „Sie möchten diese schwierige Periode ganz privat verarbeiten.“ Ab Juli werde sie sich dann einer vorbeugenden Chemotherapie unterziehen.

Rafael und Sylvie van der Vaart
Van der Vaart ist in Deutschland zunächst als „schönste Spielerfrau der Bundesliga“ bekanntgeworden. Doch auch als Model und Fernsehstar machte sie Karriere. An der Seite von Dieter Bohlen moderierte sie unter anderem die RTL-Show „Das Supertalent“.


Die schöne Niederländerin ist nicht die einzige Prominente, die sich in den vergangenen Jahren an Brustkrebs erkrankt ist und sich dazu bekannt hat. Popsängerin Anastacia setzt sich seit ihrer Diagnose öffentlich gegen die Tabuisierung von Krebserkrankungen ein. Auch TV-Star Christina Applegate kämpfte erfolgreich gegen die gefährliche Krankheit. Sängerin Kylie Minouge feierte im Frühjahr 2006 kurz nach der Chemotherapie ein umjubeltes Comeback. „Sex and the City“-Star Cynthia Nixon dagegen hielt die Erkrankung lange geheim und erzählte erst davon, als sie bereits geheilt war.


Quelle:
Focus.de


----------



## sirpaulus007 (12 Apr. 2010)

Warum tiffst solch niedliche bräute auch ?


----------

